# Southern Mich Taxidermy Buyer?



## knu2xs (Mar 29, 2014)

After coming up blank on my searches, does anyone know of someone who buys taxidermy in southern Michigan?

I'm checking out my options before listing here in the classifieds, or maybe craigs list.


----------

